# bsdportal.ru dead?



## setevoy (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi! Did anybody know what happened with the Russian FreeBSD forum bsdportal.ru?


----------



## tingo (Jul 16, 2013)

Netcraft says http://www.bsdportal.ru has been gone since late 2011: http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://www.bsdportal.ru. But bsdportal.ru was up in May 2013 at least: http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://bsdportal.ru.

Sorry, I don't know more.


----------



## setevoy (Jul 16, 2013)

@tingo thanks - but it was up a few days ago, I have posted some topic there on 14.07 this year.

I hope very much that the admin is just relaxing on the Black Sea and will come back soon


----------



## setevoy (Jul 17, 2013)

It's already come back again


----------

